# ok for a betta?



## sarah1031 (Jun 30, 2006)

I've never had a betta before.. I know they fight with each other but i wanted to know if they would bother other animals.
Would it be of to put one in my 75 gallon tank? I have 2 Albino Clawed Frogs and around 50 snails. I have some guppies too.. but they are food.


----------



## sarah1031 (Jun 30, 2006)

I've been considering a pleco also..


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2006)

How big are your frogs? I've never kept them, but was under the impression that they will eat anything that is small enough to fit in their mouths.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

the betta would b fine id think. they do fine in a tank as lond as there the only betta.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

and if there smaller frogs they should not b in such a big tank. they go 2 the surface 2 breathe air


----------



## sarah1031 (Jun 30, 2006)

They arn't the dwarf african clawed... so they should get around 4-5 inches. I don't think the will hurt the betta if I get one, the most they do is scare my one snail... They can't even catch moving food that well.

As for surfacing.. a 4-5 inch frog should be fine in my 75 gallon. It is more of a long tank and they are really great swimmers.. they just can't see too well.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I wouldn't put a betta or any long finned fish with clawed frogs. Clawed frogs are usually very aggressive and will shred the fins of things like bettas. Don't underestimate their ability to see and tear up a fish, I've seen it happen.


----------

